# Rally organiser / marshalls volunteers needed



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

As we are expanding on the rally front there is a requirement for another couple of helpers.

Anyone would be welcome even more so if you have done marshalling before but no problem if you havent

Interested parties should contact LadyJ894 or Hymmi or myself


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, ineligible. It is impossible to sit on your own lap.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

But you could sit on all the ralliers laps Dave :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Or a lap dance Dave??? 8O


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

RichardandMary have very kindly volentered to be rally co-ords. They will be marshalling at the Driffield Show when we finally get it all set up. May I say welcome to you both and I hope you have as much fun as we do at the rallies


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard & Mary,

Great to have you on board,know you will love it.............


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome on board you two  I'm sure you will do a great job!

M&D


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone
We will try & do our best
Regards
R/M


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Richard and Mary as Rally marshalls*

From personal experience;

Richard and Mary will be brilliant as rally marshalls; they helped me tremendously with the rally at Moffat last year.

The kettle is always on the hob but there is a wine box too, as well as the chocolate digestives and the homemade mincepies But most of all there is the *Big smiles *they greet everyone with!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ask us again in about 16 years when the kids have all left the nest.... its something we'd love to eventually help out with.


----------

